# do piranhas sleep?



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

i was wondering if red bellys ever sleep? any info on this would be great. Thanks- Holmes


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

yes they do sleep...when there just floating around, some Ps snout are towards the substrate and change of color is also a sign of them sleeping


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you can tell when you look at their eyes. usually they sleep when its dark but if you leave the lights on too much they will sleep in the light also. you will get used to knowing what they look like when sleeping. mind always rest on the bottem with their belly but their eyes look empty when they are sleeping...................(they stay open)


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have caught my many natts sleeping several times, like the others said. Nose heavy and a blank stare. Never saw my rhom show signs of sleeping though.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if you are planning to sell or move fish from tank to tank get them to sleep in a dark room before you catch them, its much much easier. i do this when i strip my female african cichlids of eggs in their mouths so there is less stress on them and me from having to chase them all over


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, thats very interesting.. i havent really noticed that behavior yet but ill have to start looking for that kinda stuff.

Also it seems like they like to go onto there side and give there tail a lil flap and try and rub there side on something once in a while is this normal?........ i just heard someone say something about "flashing" once and didnt know if this was what that is?


----------

